
13,000 Previously Redacted JFK Files Now Public - huntermeyer
https://www.archives.gov/press/press-releases/nr-18-09
======
huntermeyer
These documents were previously released in redacted form. As of today, they
are no longer redacted.

Documents:
[https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/2017-release](https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/2017-release)

